# Preparing a Street Rail for a session



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

onel0wcubn said:


> Do you wax? Sand? grind? What are you street rail riders out there doing to prep the rail before you do work. Or do you just come to it and get funky?


Check it for burrs, then make sure the kink(if there is one) isnt too much for you. other than that. the board should ride it smooth. you just dont want anything sticking up to rape your base. even an itty bitty burr can destroy a base. 5 minutes of carfully checking out the rail can save a 300 dollar board.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I can remember seeing a cut from a video where they used a blow torch to heat the rail up in order to melt off the ice that was gripping it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Glad you posted this cuz i didnt even think about that kind of stuff.


----------

